# Mite paper



## Paul 91 (Jun 16, 2014)

I have brought pretty much everything now so that i can start doing my own fruit fly cultures but i was shocked to find when i received some mite paper that i had ordered it said on the packaging that a chemical that is used in the paper causes cancer!. I haven't opened it and don't intend to until i have received some advice. 



M'Lady No Bugs - Anti Mite Paper Liner


Has anybody used this?


----------



## treefella (Dec 21, 2013)

Yes I use this but I wear disposable gloves as it smells a bit dodgy but it works very indeed


----------



## Paul 91 (Jun 16, 2014)

just a bit worried about using it though after reading that on the packaging.


----------



## shrimppimp (Mar 4, 2013)

only if you smoke it!!!:naughty:


----------



## treefella (Dec 21, 2013)

The main concern with this type of insecticide is being absorbed through the skin or smoking while using this product. I wear disposable gloves every time I change the paper just to be sure I don't contaminate my cultures or worse my frogs but sorry I can't make a comment on a cause of cancer


----------



## Paul 91 (Jun 16, 2014)

Well im going to dispose of the mite paper and get some newspaper and spray it with Canovel Blitz Plus Spray. Heard this is meant to be effective to.


----------



## grizzlymonkyboy (Jan 15, 2011)

Paul 91 said:


> Well im going to dispose of the mite paper and get some newspaper and spray it with Canovel Blitz Plus Spray. Heard this is meant to be effective to.


 before you do that take a look at this stuff http://www.amazon.co.uk/gp/product/B0083H1B3W/ref=oh_aui_detailpage_o03_s00?ie=UTF8&psc=1

remember you will not get rid of mites already in the culture, mu advise is to bin all cultures with mites in and place this stuff in cat litter tray from £1 shop and egg create or wire rack and sit all others on this....


----------



## Paul 91 (Jun 16, 2014)

grizzlymonkyboy said:


> before you do that take a look at this stuff http://www.amazon.co.uk/gp/product/B0083H1B3W/ref=oh_aui_detailpage_o03_s00?ie=UTF8&psc=1
> 
> remember you will not get rid of mites already in the culture, mu advise is to bin all cultures with mites in and place this stuff in cat litter tray from £1 shop and egg create or wire rack and sit all others on this....



Does this stuff last long?. Seems like it has a few different uses to.


----------

